# Sudden unexplain change in ATiTool...



## mnm222876 (Jan 3, 2006)

In my old machine I have an ATi x800xt aiw.

I opened up ATiTool today and the 3D fuzzy cube thing was running at like 40 fps...

It used to run at like 260 fps...  I didn't make any changes to hardware or software so I don't know wtf is going on.  The machine has WinXP Pro SP2 and ATiTool .24.  And 3D games still run at their full speed, so I'm assuming AtiTool is reporting incorrectly.

So what the hell?


----------



## Cpuboye11 (Jan 3, 2006)

I had that promb. , but my card started to burn, for some reason atitool tryed to run my 9700 pro at like 768/800 or something........ I unistalled it and i am running the older version (.20)


----------



## mnm222876 (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm only using ATiTool for the fan control, nothing else.  Showing to be running at stock speeds.

Anyone have ideas why ATiTool is showing bogus fps?


----------



## AceFactor (Jan 3, 2006)

speak to Wizzard about it. .he is all knowing about it. .he's the great guy who made it  

-Adam


----------



## bldegle2 (Jan 3, 2006)

i just had my system go weird, got real bad this AM, traced it to ATITool25beta, uninstalled, rebooted, installed version 24, works fine again.

i am wondering if there is some background conflict, i had to disable speedfan at startup a few days ago, it was fubaring too, now both work again.

something minor is amiss, i am sure they will get it worked out.....

and, i only use ATI tool for custom fan speed control too.........weird stuffs here........

b


----------



## mnm222876 (Jan 3, 2006)

bldegle2 said:
			
		

> i just had my system go weird, got real bad this AM, traced it to ATITool25beta, uninstalled, rebooted, installed version 24, works fine again.
> 
> i am wondering if there is some background conflict, i had to disable speedfan at startup a few days ago, it was fubaring too, now both work again.
> 
> ...




I don't use the beta versions EVER.  And I also uninstalled and reinstalled, and same thing, no change.

AceFactor Adam,  I thought I would be speaking to Wizzard by posting here.  After all this is his site and forums.  He's probably too busy to help.


----------



## mercbuggy (Feb 14, 2006)

I am also getting the 40 fps result with an 850XT PE after installing 6.12 Catalysts and using beta 13 atitool. Have not found out why yet, all games + benchmarks run OK.


----------



## mercbuggy (Feb 15, 2006)

'As if by magic' today booted and checked fps and found 270 fps avg. A little mystery solves itself, well for now anyway.


----------



## OOTay (Feb 18, 2006)

well i was getting lower fps to today, i just was like hmm... i wonder what can be cuasing this? So i just did a Defrag! and it went back to normal! Kinda weird...


----------

